# Serious issues



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Gasoline cars can suffer from cracked pistons that cause low compression. That's a possibility. I don't know if 2017 cars had updated/fixed pistons installed in the engines.


----------



## gwcrim (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok, so I've done a little reading and it's damned discouraging. What's it cost to have new pistons put it? Or do you just do a short block?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Usually pistons are just replaced and the block itself is fine. Usually the cylinder walls are fine, but not a guarantee.

This is typically covered under the 5 yr / 60k powertrain warranty.

Transmissions are usually not an issue with these; would look at fixing the cracked piston first.


----------



## gwcrim (Sep 28, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> This is typically covered under the 5 yr / 60k powertrain warranty.
> 
> Transmissions are usually not an issue with these; would look at fixing the cracked piston first.


Unfortunately, we're at about 75k miles. I'll push for help but I don't expect it. Two years ago we had a Fusion with a turbo that toasted a motor at maybe 90k. Hate to say it, but I'm done with American cars.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gwcrim said:


> Unfortunately, we're at about 75k miles. I'll push for help but I don't expect it. Two years ago we had a Fusion with a turbo that toasted a motor at maybe 90k. Hate to say it, but I'm done with American cars.


Unfortunately low-speed preignition is a problem that many manufacturers have been trying to keep from happening in these small turbo direct-injected motors.

Ford/Honda throw excess fuel at them to keep down cylinder temperatures, which results in tons of fuel in the oil. Toyota's don't make much more power than their naturally-aspirated motors. GM has worked with oil companies to try to improve oil spec while having some of the worst driving low-octane fuel maps in the industry (but MPG!). VW's revised pistons, motors, and engine tunes several times, etc. 

What it ultimately comes down to is:
-Don't run 87 octane in a turbo motor. No matter the manufacturer, they are constantly tripping over the knock sensor.
-Run a good quality synthetic oil with good low-speed pre-igintion protection. I am running the Amsoil XL or Signature Series oils for this reason only.
-Try to keep the engine/transmission from lugging up a hill. The 2016 Cruze I own likes to try to climb hills at the lowest possible RPM it can muster, and takes a good boot to the throttle to get it to downshift.

The replacement pistons have been updated for the 2016/17 models, as has the spark plug spec (newest is AC Delco 41-156), as has the engine calibration. Usually once fixed, they are no longer an issue, but it is unfortunate that it happens outside of the warranty for some owners. You may get lucky in having them goodwill the repair. Good luck!


----------



## gwcrim (Sep 28, 2020)

So what's a cost guestimate on 4 piston replacement?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i had my 17 cruze lt i got used with 9k miles blow the motor around 30k also it was fun but at least they covered it 

had some shudder in my tranny but did the tranny flush around 50k and it definately helped at around 80k now with 3 years of owning it and not too many problems anymore just slow as **** lol but its a cruze what did i expect


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

1. You want the 2018+ piston assemblies, and the latest software update, both of which were intended to control LSPI damage.

2. The factory warranty solution is to pull the engine down and check for cylinder damage. Damaged cylinders = new engine. Undamaged cylinders = four new piston/rod assemblies and a gasket set.

3. I believe the labor to switch engines is less than the labor to replace pistons.
@Ma v e n can probably tell us the warranty labor hours involved. BTW, Maven, what's the part number for the piston/rod kit, I can't find it in the EPC?

4. A junkyard 2018 engine is still relatively cheap, you might even find one with under 20k miles for $400 or so.
New engines are about $3800.

5. Worst case scenario, you pay somebody to tear down the engine, find out the block is bad, and buy another engine after paying for diagnosis on the old engine.

I'd buy a low mile used engine, and consider paying the dealer to flash the lastest ECM programming.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with Taxman except I would buy a cheap endoscope and look at the pistons and the bore above the pistons first.



Amazon.com


----------



## gwcrim (Sep 28, 2020)

I just talked with the service dept. They are going to present the situation (bad engine AND TC) with GM and see if they'll help.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I agree with Taxman except I would buy a cheap endoscope and look at the pistons and the bore above the pistons first.


Easier said than done.
You can try to s-l-o-w-l-y rotate the camera, and watch the reflection of the piston on the cylinder wall, but it's very hard to get clean video of all 360°. After 26k, my cylinders are like mirrors, no crosshatch visible, so you pretty much watch the video frame by frame and look at the reflection of the piston for imperfections that aren't visible on the piston itself. Here's a best case example I recorded Tuesday. I think my #1 cylinder is good, but can't know for sure without pulling the head off and getting out my inside micrometers.











Meanwhile, I've managed to negotiate $400 for a stripped very low mile engine and $400 for a 12,000 mile engine with turbo and throttle body attached. Since a piston, ring set, and connecting rod are over $100 each, and engine gasket sets aren't free, I'm better off just swapping in an engine with 2018 pistons already in it and less miles than my car had when I bought it. I'll pickle my old engine in oil, and if a 26k engine with 0k pistons is ever worth $1000 (seems like first gen engines go for that now) I'll rebuild and sell it.


----------

